# Request your FBI file...



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/magazine-16974695

"You can obtain a copy of your own FBI file merely by requesting it - if it exists: "Despite the rumours, we don't have files on everybody and everything," says Mr Fox. "We never have."

http://www.fbi.gov/foia/

http://www.fbi.gov/foia/requesting-fbi-records


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

> "You can obtain a copy of your own FBI file merely by requesting it - if it exists: "Despite the rumours, we don't have files on everybody and everything," says Mr Fox. "We never have."


do I need any other response than:

:lolsmash: :lolsmash: :lolsmash: :lolsmash: :lolsmash: :lolsmash: :lolsmash: :lolsmash:

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

yeah, Mr. Eff-Bee-Eye Man... I was born at night, but NOT *last night*  :nuts:


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

I'd rather chew used gum.

I'm already red list, I don't need them kicking my door in!


----------



## kyhoti (Nov 16, 2008)

I remember an episode of Law and Order: SVU, where one of the officers is a big conspiracy theorist, and thinks the FBI is constantly watching him because of past deeds. He finally gets his "official" file from someone in the bureau, and it's about two lines, saying something to the effect of "Mostly harmless".

Some years back I had a flower delivery van with tinted windows and three antennas parked outside my apartment for about three weeks. No one in the neighborhood knew who the van belonged to, but I was convinced that it was there for me. Ego, sheer ego. Despite my own visions of revolutionary fervor, I think my file, if there is one, says "Mostly harmless".


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

kyhoti said:


> I think my file, if there is one, says "Mostly harmless".


I would think the same thing but it's pretty well known that I grow and store a lot of food and under the new guidelines that makes me someone to watch, so who knows? :dunno:


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

kyhoti said:


> I remember an episode of Law and Order: SVU, where one of the officers is a big conspiracy theorist, and thinks the FBI is constantly watching him because of past deeds. He finally gets his "official" file from someone in the bureau, and it's about two lines, saying something to the effect of "Mostly harmless".
> 
> Some years back I had a flower delivery van with tinted windows and three antennas parked outside my apartment for about three weeks. No one in the neighborhood knew who the van belonged to, but I was convinced that it was there for me. Ego, sheer ego. Despite my own visions of revolutionary fervor, I think my file, if there is one, says "Mostly harmless".


I think that was a nod to Douglas Addams' *Hitchhikers' Guide to the Galaxy* when the listing for Earth was edited from 'harmless' to 'mostly harmless'... :lolsmash:


----------



## blarg (Sep 26, 2011)

The_Blob said:


> I think that was a nod to Douglas Addams' *Hitchhikers' Guide to the Galaxy* when the listing for Earth was edited from 'harmless' to 'mostly harmless'... :lolsmash:


I agree, and don't forget to bring a towel. I love the hitchhikers series.


----------



## Ponce (May 3, 2009)

From my past adventures I even know my file #........back in 1963 they try to conect me to the murder of JFK, lucky for me I was on my second tour in Korea...........this group was called "Interpen", I am #8.


----------



## TimB (Nov 11, 2008)

*IF* I have one, I would be willing to bet that it says- "Who's bright idea was it to waste our time on this guy?" . 

Tim


----------



## lotsoflead (Jul 25, 2010)

How does one know if they are getting the official file, we've all seen those files, example was GW Bush military file, they let us see what they thought we should, the rest was either blacked out of empty spaces.


----------



## Skeeter (Nov 7, 2009)

After my newest order to GURNEYS SEEDS I may be on Their list :nuts:


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Skeeter said:


> After my newest order to GURNEYS SEEDS I may be on Their list :nuts:


LOL! Yep, anyone who doesn't buy seeds from MONSANTO


----------



## rhrobert (Apr 27, 2009)

Of course requesting your file, and not actually having one, might make them start one, thinking "hmmm...what is there he thinks we should know?"


----------



## paladin562 (Jun 30, 2010)

UncleJoe said:


> I would think the same thing but it's pretty well known that I grow and store a lot of food and under the new guidelines that makes me someone to watch, so who knows? :dunno:


What makes you think they don't edit your file before sending you a copy, or maybe have a standard form that says mostly harmless.


----------



## badman400 (Oct 15, 2011)

I'm probably on a list(s) somewhere, but I doubt the FBI takes me seriously enough to have a file on me. If they do, they're dumber than I thought, and thanks for wasting more of my tax money.


----------



## PerpetualLearneer (Jul 10, 2011)

Wouldn't the simple act of asking for it prompt them to start or add to one???


----------



## Norse (Jan 30, 2010)

Freedom of information act!

HAHHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAAA!


----------



## dirtgrrl (Jun 5, 2011)

*As someone who HAS an FBI file I can tell you*

that your credit report probably contains more information about you, and your credit card company knows more about your buying habits than the gooberment. Unless you're into doing stupid things like threatening public officials, spending long periods of time in certain countries, and buying large quantities of stuff like ammonium nitrate, it is highly unlikely that anybody is paying a whole lot of attention to you. At all. So get over yourself.

The reason I have an FBI file is that the feds require a background check for employment. My husband has one too, based on his security clearance while in the military. A lot of people have "FBI files", and yes, most are "mostly harmless".

Frankly, I'm more concerned about what Bank of America or Google knows about me than Uncle Sam...


----------



## mdprepper (Jan 22, 2010)

dirtgrrl said:


> that your credit report probably contains more information about you, and your credit card company knows more about your buying habits than the gooberment. Unless you're into doing stupid things like threatening public officials, spending long periods of time in certain countries, and buying large quantities of stuff like ammonium nitrate, it is highly unlikely that anybody is paying a whole lot of attention to you. At all. So get over yourself.
> 
> The reason I have an FBI file is that the feds require a background check for employment. My husband has one too, based on his security clearance while in the military. A lot of people have "FBI files", and yes, most are "mostly harmless".
> 
> Frankly, I'm more concerned about what Bank of America or Google knows about me than Uncle Sam...


Reminded me about a story I just read. http://www.forbes.com/sites/kashmir...teen-girl-was-pregnant-before-her-father-did/


----------



## McGyverish (Feb 7, 2010)

Id rather have files on some of my neighbors. Like the old saying goes. It not who you know but what you got on um.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

mdprepper said:


> Reminded me about a story I just read. http://www.forbes.com/sites/kashmir...teen-girl-was-pregnant-before-her-father-did/


That is frikkin' crazy right there..... gottdamn credit reporting bureaus control everyone anymore!!!

I guess it's time to cut up all the cards and go totally with cash on everything.


----------

